

Soundcloud launches customization feature. rips off geocities - purzelrakete
http://soundcloud.com/qotsa

======
JonnieCache
Chalking this one up to the calendar. Soundcloud aren't this stupid even if
they are struggling with infrastructure performance problems.

------
johanh
Fooled me for a second, the opposite of the old myspace have always been their
guideline.

------
maukdaddy
Not quite; there are no "under construction" icons to be a complete Geocities
ripoff!

------
printerjam
Hilarious! Blast from the past for sure.

------
jayniz
<3

